# labs came back normal- but i still don't feel good



## nikkid912 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm a pretty normal and health 23 year old until I had many symptoms of hypothyroid for the last 1.5 months so I went to the doctor and he ordered labs. I'm always cold, tired, exhausted, I get short of breath when I exercise and I feel a pressure (not really pain) in my neck where my thyroid is located.

My T4 level was 11.1

T3 uptake was 34

FTI was 3.8

TSH was 0.764

All of these are considered within the normal range at the lab I went to. My doctor suggested at my first appointment (before bloodwork) that maybe this was all being caused by stress or hormones. I am a little stressed out, but nothing has changed in the time where I started really having all these symptoms. Could hormones cause the neck pressure? Does anyone have advice based on my labs? I'm going to call the doctor tomorrow which I'm anxious about since I really don't think he takes my complaints seriously. It has really had a toll on my life though, and I just want to feel like myself again.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forums!

You are the first person I have seen to have T1 tested. The labs you want to run are Free T4 and Free T3. Without those, you will not get a true picture of what your thyroid is doing. Also,with pressure in your neck, it might be a good idea to have an ultrasound to see what is causing it.

Spirit


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

You do need FREE T4 and FREE T3 and that ultra-sound as suggested by ifthespiritmovesme.

Info above which may help.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Ask for the actual copies of the lab results to be sent to you and post the ranges, although it looks like they did not run the proper tests to determine the actual thyroid hormone in your system

What dosage medication are you taking?


----------



## nikkid912 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm not currently on any meds at all. I called today bc I feel the same and he asked if I would consider going on an anti-depressant. I assured him I'm not depressed but he said sometimes it could still help? They said the labs ordered were sufficient to show my thyroid was fine.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Ahh - The old "Give her an antidepressant and maybe she'll go away" ruse.

" They said the labs ordered were sufficient to show my thyroid was fine.  "

Uhhh...Not so, as pointed out above. If this doctor won't do these tests, you need to find another doctor.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ifthespiritmovesme said:


> Ahh - The old "Give her an antidepressant and maybe she'll go away" ruse.
> 
> " They said the labs ordered were sufficient to show my thyroid was fine.  "
> 
> Uhhh...Not so, as pointed out above. If this doctor won't do these tests, you need to find another doctor.


ROFLMAO - SO TRUE!!!

nikkid912

There is absolutely no reason to blame your thyroid with the tests that have been run. Either pay out of pocket $59 and get some tests that matter such as the Free T-4 and Free T-3 or go on anti depressants and hide your head under the sand. I am sure you feel horrible and just want someone to treat you properly. Anti depressants are not the answer to your issue.

My GP tried for years to get rid of me by offering anti depressants. She finally decided to become a gereatric t=doctor so she did not get any feedback from her awful recommendations.

http://www.healthonelabs.com/pub/tests/test/pid/167

This is a link that offers the FT-4 and FT-3 for $59. While there are some useless tests on this test package - the tests we need to see to determine what is going with you are there and thing of it as getting a free TSH test which is diagnostic for thyroid issues.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yup, I had doctors throwing antidepressants at me over the years while telling me my thyroid was "totally normal". I'm really glad I didn't take them, they would have either just masked the actual physical problems I was having or would have made things worse. I think antidepressant are fantastic for people who actually need them, but I didn't and I was scared of altering my brain chemistry with them. Unfortunately, many times thyroid problems means doctor shopping until you can find one that actually knows what they're doing. I went through 3 endos before I found a good one and now my internist handles my meds (my good endo just retired this summer).


----------

